# Rainbow Pot-o-Gold



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Five hours in the boat today dragging Rapala's real slow...two fish the first hour and two fish the last hour and one in the middle to keep us awake. We lost three others that hooked up and fought part way in. All five could have been cousins. They stretched from just under 21" to 23"...and tipped the scales between 3 lb. 6 oz. up to 3 lb. 14 oz. What a nice stringer of fish and I don't know if I've ever caught five fish in a day before that were so close to the same size. [attachment=1:62h96ddr]9 25 10 Rainbow stringer 2.jpg[/attachment:62h96ddr]

Size 11 shoe.[attachment=0:62h96ddr]9 25 10 Rainbows - 2.jpg[/attachment:62h96ddr]

That makes two good Saturdays in a row...keep my fingers crossed for next week.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

:O--O:


----------



## quackerjacker (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome work, man. I'd be grinning too!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice mess o' fish! I like the #11 for perspective. You've had a nice run lately between the fish and the grouse. Well done! :_O=:


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks...it's been a great run I'll admit...certainly can't complain. Let's hope the luck doesn't run out before my big bull muzzle loader tag opens on Friday.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice chain of meat!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... nice bows!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice.....just nice !! Thanks for the pictures, I'm glad you really don't 'Fish Naked'... :|


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Should make a tasty meal...or two...or three.    :? 8) :lol:   _(O)_ :O•-: o-||


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes...or four meals. I've been eating a lot of fish this summer...most of them from the Snake River or Henry's Lake...but these fish I've caught the last couple weeks are so vibrant red and taste so good...makes the river fish seem store bought. They fight and pull so hard too...fun fishing that's for sure.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some great fish thanks for sharing the photos good luck on your hunt. 8)


----------

